# Keyzah's first bragg(s)



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Baby girl Keyzah had a HUGE day today. First she went on a road trip to pick up some Venny. We stopped at work and tip toed in and say hi to the co-workers. Her tail never quit wagging and she happy gave kisses and snuggles to those who asked to hold her. The one comment that struck the most and it was something *I* noticed but I was actually surprised that so many others noticed, "Wow how long have you had her? She KNOWS you are her Mom!" The ironic thing is she has been here 3 days but that so many people mentioned it. While she was happy and content to be held, offer kisses and snuggles she very carefully kept an eye on me. Not worried or stressed in any way but she definitely kept me in her sights.







No less than five different people in different areas made a similar comment. 

After we got home I put her in the kennel (between the driveway and house) while I went to grab enough of the fresh off the hoof venny for dinner for everyone except Rayne (still on a bland diet). She watched me as she ran around the fence closest to the driveway but was relaxed and not in the least bit stressed..... I heft two bags of venny through the gate and set them down so I can play the venny stork and leave a leg outside for Grimm to enjoy. Lo and behold before I can pull the leg out the bag got heavier. She literally crawled into the bag, little back feet hanging out and dangling just off the ground and she is in there just gnawing to her little hearts content on the first slab of meat she could sink her teeth into. I had to drag her outand snatch up the bags before she could wiggle back in! She shows awesome drive in heeling as she was trying to chew through the bag the whole way up the steps, in and through the house, out to the deck where I laid out dinner for Lakota, Tika and Jethro..... well Jethro got a used leg because Keyzah started gnawing on that next. Granted the slab of meat on this leg was BIGGER than her head she was not deterred.









But the BEST part of the day was the three sorority sisters hanging in the front yard. Keyzah, Lakota and Tika headed out front for a while with me and she was happily zipping along. I heard sirens in the distance as I slowly started to walk to the door with the intention of taking the girls in the house. As I got closer to the door I realized the sirens were getting closer and figured they would soon be coming past my house so I opted to wait and watch her reaction to the speeding truck with the loud siren. She stood about 3 feet from me and as soon as it could be seen she stood watching, her little tippy ears as straight as they could be after the truck flew by she trotted into the corner of the kennel closest to where she had seen the truck go. Awesome nerves little girly!


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Awesome nerves and curiosity on your tough little social butterfly venny-hound!







Warrior for sure, she needs her venny for her bold exploits! GREAT that she was attentive to you but enjoyed the co-workers. What a balanced, smart little outgoing girl!


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Well of COURSE she knows you are mom!!!!!!!!!!! She has been waiting for you to come get her!!!! Ah....puppy love. She is perfect, determined and balanced. And incredibly cute.

Can't wait to watch her grow with you!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

but we want pics!!!

Good job baby girl but we want to see this happening!
she is too cute not to want pics!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Didn't take pics at work but have some of her with the venny and sirens. Not unloaded yet.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

She sounds a bit like KC.







What a brave, confident lil soul.


----------



## BJDimock (Sep 14, 2008)

Aren't brave pups the best???








Yea for your little girl!


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Love it!

Sounds like Stark when he was first brought home.. well, and now too.. haha.. 

Confident, fearless and well, cute as a button!

I can't wait for more pictures, she is adorable!!!


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

I can see her dangling off the venny bag, lol.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Her expedition was into da venny cave LOL!! Eager, smart little girl she is! She knows good grub when she finds it.


----------

